#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  What's the most sadistic thing you've ever done in a video game?

## Bhavya

Hello Gamers,

While playing video games you might done some funny and sadistic things.
Can you guys share those sadistic things with us?


PS: Let us know your sadistic side  :Wink:

----------


## Shana

> Hello Gamers,
> 
> While playing video games you might done some funny and sadistic things.
> Can you guys share those sadistic things with us?
> 
> 
> PS: Let us know your sadistic side


In GTA Vice City, just to earn more money by killing the citizens, I use magnet cheat code and attract all the ladies in my vicinity and I kill them in the most horrible way using Panzer! 
I'm not proud of it, but that still cracks me up when I think of myself!

----------


## Bhavya

> In GTA Vice City, just to earn more money by killing the citizens, I use magnet cheat code and attract all the ladies in my vicinity and I kill them in the most horrible way using Panzer! 
> I'm not proud of it, but that still cracks me up when I think of myself!


Omg, It's Really Sadistic,Didn't you feel that a video game make you violence?

----------

